# Tiny planted bowl



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Gee, I hope this image hosting works. Anyway, guys, I'm back after a long period of absence. I spent a bunch of time getting some education, during which, my parents took care of my aquariums while I was gone. Well, I have been too long without an aquascape to enjoy, so I'd like to plant this up. 

I'm thinking a bit of Anacharis, Anubias Nana 'petite', MAYBE a Cryptocoryne
Wendtii 'bronze.' Then Monte Carlo for the front. I wanted Glossostigma but I get conflicting reports on its care. What do you guys think? 










Btw, before you tell me to get something bigger, I really can't go bigger, unless maybe I do my 5-gal hex. I'd like to stay as small as physically possible, because my living situation is temporary. I expect to be moving within a couple months.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while your plant selection is pretty nice , it may well overtake the tank.you will have to keep it thinned out.crypts are great for giving the illusion of huge swords when put in a small tank.i really love the effect. 
the best of luck trout..


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for offering your thoughts, lohachata. I went to the fish store today and ended up with 3 cryptocorynes for the price of one, and some Susswassertang for the front. I thought it would look really good on the white sand. Don't have the background plants yet, but I did get a Bucephalandra for the shade under the rock and a couple petite anubias. I'll be sure to keep stem plants trimmed back once I actually get some.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a Walstad Method Tank, and I think it may need more plants to take up nutrients from the soil underneath so as to outcompete any algae.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I picked up a few more plants and rearranged the scape. Decided to take out the rock as it was just too in the way when I was trying to work with the plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks good trout.now just sit back and let it fill in..


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking at the picture I posted last compared to now and I'm impressed at the growth I'm seeing, especially in the background Alternanthera. The dwarf hairgrass isn't looking so hot, but I think that's just due to having to adjust to being in this tank. I'm seeing some new growth come up around the edges and that's looking much better. I'm also surprised at how little my Cryptocoryne melted back. Only lost a few leaves but am seeing new growth there as well.

I am having an issue getting the hornwort deep enough in the substrate to keep the nerites from uprooting it by pushing past it, but that's the biggest worry I have with the plants.

On a whim, I decided to test the pH and discovered that the tapwater in my house is about 8.4! Glad I did that before trying to add a fish. I added drop after drop of acetic acid to my bucket of standby water for changes until it was about 7.4. Then I marked the level on the side so I can consistently lower the pH of the water when I fill it up again. Now, I'll be slowly lowering the pH with each water change until the bowl has a pH of 7.4 or so as well.

Except for one shrimp that kicked the bucket a couple days after I brought it home, everything else seems to be doing okay


----------



## The Masked Shadow (Feb 18, 2021)

Add some cherry shrimp! They are perfect, and rarely need food. The plants take care of water changes. Get 3. They are cute, and lively.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

The Masked Shadow said:


> Add some cherry shrimp! They are perfect, and rarely need food. The plants take care of water changes. Get 3. They are cute, and lively.


Curious, where did you get this information?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

about a month ago I started adding shrimps. One of them was berried and gave birth. The young survived and are maturing, so I'm guessing I didn't buy true Amano shrimp, which is a shame.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

By the way, here is an updated photo. The water is not nearly as yellow as it appears in the photograph. Not sure why it looks so dark. While I was looking for some fertilizer to fix the nutrient deficiency causing holes in my Crypt leaves, I discovered a tissue cultured Crypt 'Flamingo' and just had to have it.





  








20210220_121352.jpg




__
Trout


__
Feb 20, 2021




Tannins from the Catappa leaf meant to help lower the pH, progress on plant growth, plus...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks great Trout..


----------

